# 4AD powder



## Tribal (Aug 23, 2004)

for me I have to use a 4AD powder and I am going to buy some in bulk from 1fast400, if I buy it how many grams will I need to run the cycle with the M1-t, how may mg come in a gram? is it 10mg per gram? I'm thinking of stacking 10mg week one and see if I need 15mg or not and using around 1000-1200mg a day  orally as recomended by the 1fast400 site. I guess I need some advice as well and some measuring calculations. thanks guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

1000mg per 1 g


----------



## redspy (Aug 23, 2004)

Oral bioavailability of 4-AD is very poor - for this reason I'd recommend a transdermal.  Buy 4Derm or mix up your own with bulk powder and carrier matrix like T-gel.


----------



## Tribal (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't, it caused problems with my girlfriend in the same bed, as well as it's hard on my skin, like a kind of irritation that was unpleasent. Just to be on the safe side I don't want to use the 4derm. so by the sounds of it I will need to take in 1gram of 4AD per day, will it be best to spread it out and go with 500mg  2x a day?


----------



## redspy (Aug 23, 2004)

I use a 4-AD transdermal and administer it twice a day, which given the sustained release effect of dermal absorbion is fine. For oral use I would go with the sticky advice:-



> Oral 4-AD doses, even when stacking, may go up to as much as 1.5 g daily, although most use 600-900 mg.* This is generally spread out over 3-4 doses*.


  Personally I'd shoot for at least 1200mg ED.


----------



## Tribal (Aug 23, 2004)

Will I have to start the 4AD one week before I start the M1-T because it takes a week or so to kick in and get the full effects of it? I have asked but I never get a straight answer I get a real mixed stack of answers. will it be best to start with say 500mg a day for a week then raise it to 1200mg a day for the 2 weeks that I cycle the M1-T? or do 1000-1200mg ED for the week before and during the 2 week cycle?


----------



## redspy (Aug 23, 2004)

Tribal said:
			
		

> Will I have to start the 4AD one week before I start the M1-T because it takes a week or so to kick in and get the full effects of it? I have asked but I never get a straight answer I get a real mixed stack of answers. will it be best to start with say 500mg a day for a week then raise it to 1200mg a day for the 2 weeks that I cycle the M1-T? or do 1000-1200mg ED for the week before and during the 2 week cycle?


  In my experience the 4-AD takes at least two weeks before it really kicks and I tend to feel the full effect 3-4 weeks in. You may react differently but it's a good idea to start the 4-AD before the M1T. I've seen bloodwork that shows M1T will shut you down within three days - your natural test level will be like a girl scout's.

  Given the poor oral bioavailability and the fact that about 15% of 4-AD converts to Test* I'd start out the gate at 1200mg.

  I recently saw some lab results of a guy on M1T/4-AD, this is what he posted:-



> *M1T*: Elevates liver enzymes more so than others, lowers HDL and glucose to very unhealthy levels in a matter of days. By now we should all know this. Used by itself Progesterone is not elevated, but in conjunction with 4AD Progesterone just about doubles (for me). So watch for progesterone related sides whilst stacked with 4AD.


  * This is what I've read, I've not seen research to back this up.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 23, 2004)

Since you don't know how your body responds to 4-AD, you could start with smaller doses and work your way up quickly. The more spread out the doses, the better (even the middle of the night when you piss). You don't have to start the 4-AD a week early, but you can. I started the 4-AD and M1T at the same time. What takes time to kick in with 4-AD are the gains. The main reason you take it with M1T is to counter the sides (not for gains) since your natural test production almost stops in 3 days. You could start the 4-AD a week early and work up to 1-1.5 g/day, then run your M1T for a few weeks with it if you want. I would highly recommend continuing the 4-AD two weeks after you stop the M1T, and then PCT would begin immediately. Here is an example:

Week 1: 600-1200 mg/day of 4-AD
Week 2-4: 1200 mg/day 4-AD & M1T
Week 5-6: 1500 mg/day 4-AD
Week 7-10: PCT 

If you stop running them both at the same time you will run into another problem with sleeping in the same bed with your girlfriend. Only it will be during the first two weeks of PCT.


----------



## redspy (Aug 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you stop running them both at the same time you will run into another problem with sleeping in the same bed with your girlfriend. Only it will be during the first two weeks of PCT.


 If this is of concern you could get some liquid cialis as 'insurance'.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> If this is of concern you could get some liquid cialis as 'insurance'.


 That could help with lack of ability, but it won't make you anymore interested in sex, IMO.


----------



## redspy (Aug 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That could help with lack of ability, but it won't make you anymore interested in sex, IMO.


 Of course, but it will help with the 'mechanics'.  His Hillary Clinton gallery will take care of the libido issues


----------



## Tribal (Aug 23, 2004)

I dunno, Hillary usually gets me real hot!


----------



## odin52 (Jan 22, 2005)

I realize this is an old thread, but I have some bulknutrition 4-ad and since they dont have anything on the container or on their site anymore I can't find out about dosing. Does anyone know how many mg's a 1/4 tsb is? help me forum, your my on hope.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2005)

it is hard to tell since mg's is a weight. Your best bet is to get a scale and measure out correctly.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

If you can't get a scale, 4.5 grams per tsp is a reasonable approximation, IMO. You should get a digital scale and make a transdermal batch if possible.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2005)

If you are in highschool or college, a digital scale is fairly easy to come upon. One of my Chem TA's lets me borrow one for the afternoon whenever I need it. Sucka costs like $600 so its accurate as hell.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you are in highschool or college, a digital scale is fairly easy to come upon. One of my Chem TA's lets me borrow one for the afternoon whenever I need it. Sucka costs like $600 so its accurate as hell.


Those things are so damn touchy, though. If you breath on them  numbers fly everywhere. We weigh our food on them in Nutrition Labs.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Those things are so damn touchy, though. If you breath on them numbers fly everywhere. We weigh our food on them in Nutrition Labs.


 I agree with this. I work with organic materials a lot, and I have to zero the damn thing about 6 times before I can get an actual reading because if any of the powder shifts it will go crazy.


----------



## odin52 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok I only asked about tsb size because thats what bulkntriton reffered to when it mentioned dosing. The only thing I can get my hands on right now is a triple beam because their is no way I am buying a D-scale for 30 bucks worth of 4-ad. I found a scoop that is supposedly 5mg so I guess that will have to do for now. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 22, 2005)

If your takin' the 4 ad orally I'd take the whole daily dose in one shot.  The reason being the enzymes that break it down.  An enzyme has an active site and it can only hold one molecule at a time, if dump in twice as many molecules than there are enzymes then only half your dose gets killed.  Also, there's some evidence that grapefruit juice helps deactivate some of these enzymes as well.  See Vioppes sp? post and do a Yahoo search on it.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

You can get a scale that will accurately measure the amounts you want for $20 on ebay.


----------



## odin52 (Jan 24, 2005)

sweet guys thanx for the knowledge


----------

